# the last 2 weeks mountain creek sucked so bad



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

the last 2 weeks mountain creek blew so bad,,.... it was so packed.... especially with these asians plus all the trails were covered in ice badly.......................any1 know any good mountains by jersey thats not packed with people


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

big boulder

i go a few nights a week, no lift lines, get right on. no lines for rails/hits. great snow and awesome parks.


----------



## mugen939 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hunter and windham are both great alternatives. I liked windham a bit more personally. Mountain creek is nothing but ice whenever I go there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

NewJersey_Laxer said:


> the last 2 weeks mountain creek blew so bad,,.... it was so packed.... especially with these asians plus all the trails were covered in ice badly.......................any1 know any good mountains by jersey thats not packed with people


Whats with all these asians? You don't like them?


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

I went last week during a weekday and it was empty.. try to go during the week if possible..


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> big boulder
> 
> i go a few nights a week, no lift lines, get right on. no lines for rails/hits. great snow and awesome parks.


how is big boulder? ive ridden jack frost twice already, havent checked out boulder yet though... looks mostly like terrain though...

sick of jack frost after two times- have already mastered all of the trails and im movin up...

how is windham? hunter is too damn far out there and always packed.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

sonicjai said:


> Whats with all these asians? You don't like them?


Yeah what do you mean all these asians?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Rocan said:


> how is big boulder? ive ridden jack frost twice already, havent checked out boulder yet though... looks mostly like terrain though...
> 
> sick of jack frost after two times- have already mastered all of the trails and im movin up...
> 
> how is windham? hunter is too damn far out there and always packed.


boulders pretty much all park. did you ride east mountain at frost? intense tree runs and some drops. the trails are some of the steepest in the area.

windham is just as far if not a bit further then hunter.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> boulders pretty much all park. did you ride east mountain at frost? intense tree runs and some drops. the trails are some of the steepest in the area.
> 
> windham is just as far if not a bit further then hunter.


yeah i rode the east mountain... theres one or two dips that are just insane to hit at anything but the slowest speeds... it gets icy around them from people slide slipping down them. 

i love the tree runs there... two weeks ago thunderbolt glade had some sweet pow pow that i was riding all day... over two feet deep in some areas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

NewJersey_Laxer said:


> it was so packed.... especially with these asians


Really? most of the time parks around here are crowded with too much damn white people :cheeky4:


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

DennisK said:


> Really? most of the time parks around here are crowded with too much damn white people :cheeky4:


Agreed.][][][][


----------



## Lians60 (Jan 28, 2009)

NewJersey_Laxer said:


> the last 2 weeks mountain creek blew so bad,,.... it was so packed.... especially with these asians plus all the trails were covered in ice badly.......................any1 know any good mountains by jersey thats not packed with people


Whats the fuck is your problem, are you that ignorant that u don't understand that 'asian' people are just the same as you. What does race have anything to do with it. Seriously grow the fuck up, i hope next time u go to the mountain u fall and crack your fucking neck u little prick.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

okay im stickin up for him. im giving him the benefit of the doubt about the asian thing, and this is why.

every year, certain weeks of the season have the title of "asian invasion". this name was made up by employees of mid atlantic resorts, and theres a few reasons.

1. during said times. there are alot of asian people, to the point that its noticable. people would notice if there were only white people at a place. i know i would. i love diversity.
2. invasion as in most are middle to upper class city slickers, who invade in droves with their kids on leashes and make normal day to day riding almost impossible.
3. nyc is near mountain creek

i know at boulder, whites become the minority during these times. its a pretty cool thing minus not being able to ride.


----------

